#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Ambitieuze Callcenter Sales Tijgers 12.000 DH (Tanger- Tetouan Marokko)

## DP Services

*Ambitieuze Callcenter Sales Tijgers 12.000 DH (Tanger- Tetouan Marokko)* 

*Een Special voor De Echte Sales Tijgers.*
*Een netto salaris van maar liefst 12.000 DH per maand*
*Ongelimiteerde bonussen waardoor je salaris kan oplopen naar 15, 18 of 20.000 DH*

* DP Services heeft ter uitbreiding van haar huidige projecten een nieuwe Sales afdeling in het leven geroepen, hiervoor zijn wij per direct opzoek naar 15 gemotiveerde collegas die hen uitdaging halen uit scoren.*

_Ben jij commercieel ingesteld en is scoren jouw ding?_
_Ben jij een harde werker en wil jij daarvoor goed beloond?_
_Je bent resultaatgericht, serieus en bezit een sterk verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel?_


Het betreft hier een leuke Business to Business project. Je zult in eerste instantie beginnen met het voorbellen van bedrijven, en afhankelijk van je resultaten mag je doorstromen waarin jouw uitdaging bestaat uit het nabellen van bedrijven en zodoende van deze hoge salaris kunt genieten.

Wij zijn dus op zoek naar ambitieuze toppers die ons team komen versterken! Hiervoor zoeken we naar enthousiaste, ondernemende en resultaatgerichte doorzetters, die graag mee willen groeien met *DP Services*.

Het gaat hier NIET om de gehele dag koud en agressief bellen, of te zwoegen om in de hoop een Sale of 2 binnen te halen, of wellicht niet.
Neen, *DP Services* investeert het nodige om haar medewerkers het werk gemakkelijk te maken. Zo zul je de door ons verreikte bestanden namelijk in staat zijn makkelijk per uur 1 of 2 Sales binnen te halen in plaats van per dag. Dit betekent dus; *Bonussen = Knallen = Kassa!*

Wij zullen jou uiteraard voorzien van de juiste training en coaching om makkelijker aan je doelstellingen te komen.
Onze werving is primair gericht op kandidaten die professionaliteit en motivatie tonen. Ben je een harde werker die op zoek is naar een uitdagende vaste baan met een vast contract en sociale zekerheid ( CNSS / AMO )? Dan is dit zeker een interessante baan voor je. 




*Functie-eisen:*
 Minimaal 6 maanden ervaring in de Sales / Telemarketing binnen een callcenter omgeving.
 Je ziet Sales als een uitdaging en je hebt een winnaarmentaliteit
 Je bent gedreven, ambitieus, ondernemend en targetgericht
 Je bent communicatief zeer sterk
 Professionele , punctueel en gemotiveerd
 Beschikbaar voor lange termijn




*Wij bieden jou:*
 Vast en motiverend salaris van* 12.000 DH* netto per maand
 Een vast contract & Prestatiebonus
 CNNS / AMO 
 Duidelijk gedefinieerd carrirepad met doorgroeimogelijkheden
 Een jong en dynamisch team




*Interesse?*

Ben jij genteresseerd? Stuur dan je CV en motivatiebrief naar [email protected] Wij nemen zo spoedig mogelijk contact met je op.


Met vriendelijke groeten,
Het recruitment team


*DP Services*

*www.dpservices.eu*
*[email protected]*
00212-664393566

----------


## belaini

Ik wil dat werk wil doen in eigen land kan je mij bellen voor de voorwaarden en de condities er van 0031616063770

----------

